# My Silly Surfers...so far.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Well, since a few threads popped up recently about Silly Surfers, I thought I'd post some pics of mine that I built for last year's Rocky Moutain Modeller's Club contest in Nanton, Alberta, Canada.

First off is "a Woodie on a Surfari" - I won a Bronze for it.









To introduce the Bronze winning model, here is my treatment of the base. I dry brushed the sand colours over a flat black base coat. The end result is the dirty sand of Vancouver, British Columbia, where I was originally from.










Here's my hand painted pin stripes. The "Shark" board is a copy of the surfboard Frankie Avalon rides in the "Back To The Beach" movie from the 1980's.









A close-up of the engine and air horns. I also painted the spider web onto the radiator cap. The candy apple red metallic finish came from a laquer spray can.









Here's the best side view picture. Here you can see that the rear tire is significantly off the ground. Also of note is that the white sheet that is the background matches the "sand" paint job of the base. 




























I hand pinstriped the boards and dry-brushed the wave. I used the Citadel paints (Foundation, Wash and Top Colours) from The Games Workshop for this build. One thing that's nice about these acrylic paints is that they dry so fast, you can pretty much paint a model in a day. The paints on the board are enamils though.

One thing I like about owning a hobby shop is that I can build some of these models to "Display" for potential customers!
Next on the board is Hodad makin' Da Scene...right after I finish painting Sinbad.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I remember seeing yours last year Madcap and was greatly impressed by them back then. Your surfboards are fantastic. I kept looking at yours when I was painting my Hotdogger last September. Nice to see them here again. And here's mine to add to the thread. We ought to get them all lined up in a row.










Bob K.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Great job on the Tandem kit! Can't wait to see your Hodad!


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Those all look fantastic! Both you guy's did really good jobs on the waves. Bob, the top of your wave really looks transparent and I really like the green shanding on MadCap's, the designs painted on the boards was an excellent ideal and finely executed, really adds a lot to the look, Far Out man!!! :dude:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, Madcap, and especially the boards and the water with the fish.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

HAAAAAA-haha! Those are hilarious, and what a great 60s vib. They've even got suntans.
Groovy, man.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey, Lets Shroud the Full Rod Tube Suction, Off The Mode,...."Kawabanga Dude"

I was wondering when I could ever use that one again,...lol,,Thinks I needed that,


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Really enjoyed seeing these. Never really thought about Hotdogger or Tandem much before, but now that I look at them, do they need reinforcement where the board meets the wave? Looks like a stress point there, especially if there's any force applied to the figures in a downward direction.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh great, I thought I might stand a chance building these old goofy Hawk kits, now I can't even compete against that. Will you guys start painting with a mop and bucket or something so there's at least a slim chance mine might look better, for once? I think I need some serious painting lessons from somebody....


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@ North Jason - They don't need reinforcement.

@Disco58 - I can show you how to paint.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow! Groovy work, Trevor!


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

those are all reeeeeaaaalllly greeeeeaaaattttt.madcap


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Great work on the silly surfers. Thanks for sharing your work!


----------



## glusnifr (Jan 1, 2011)

Knarly Dude


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

You're welcome guys!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Trevor !!!!....These are AWESOME!!! 
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Gorgeous! Your build-ups show just how good these "silly", "fun little kits" can look! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Seeing all these buildups is making me wish I'd bought a couple... Maybe I can scrounge around for 'em.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

You can still get all of them very easily. CultTVMan has them at his online hobby shop and there are other online hobbies that sell them. And they don't cost too much either. I plan on getting he whole set soon before they possibly go out of production again. Take a look at this link:

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/search.asp?keyword=silly+surfer&search=GO

Bob K.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Really nice work MCR! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, if we're pluging Cult, why not plug my own site, www.monster-hobbies.com. I currently have Hodad, Beach Bunny and Hot Dogger for sale at a good price....and I can ship to the good ol' US of A as well! 

And yes, I did pay for the use of the occasional plug for my store.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Updated the web site...I only have 3 Silly surfers left for sale. 

http://www.monster-hobbies.com/sillystuff.htm


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

these are some sweet builds!... im a monster kit fan - but i would give these a bash any day!


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

*just to throw 1 in the bunch*

all i have to finish is the bird but it might not be done for AWHILE so here is what i ive got


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice! Esp like the lit cigar!


----------

